# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  EF is constantly in refresh mode

## NBVC

Why is it that it seems that this website is in constant refresh mode (i.e. the browser is showing the rotating arrow constantly) ?  Is it the new floating toolbar?

----------


## Mordred

I haven't noticed that, maybe your Ontario connection is slow today.   :Wink:

----------


## FDibbins

I havnt noticed that either?

----------


## Kevin UK

There has been an issue for about a week. You can  read a thread, then click on the the link back to the forum you are currently in. Then it hangs, for up to 2 minutes I think at one time I recorded!! Before anyone says it is my internet connection, this is not, as i can open another tab to another forum/site and everything is OK. This issue applies to IE as well Google Chrome and seems to apply only to this forum.  :Confused:

----------


## Fotis1991

Same situation as Kevin, describe. :Frown:  for many days....

----------


## NBVC

Another day, same thing.  I can go to any other forum without issue... but here, in this special forum, I get this "constant refresh mode".  I am using Firefox 10.0.01.

----------


## NBVC

Still an issue... still no answer....

----------


## Kevin UK

Friday 5th October 08:15 our time in the UK
2 + minutes to go from one page to the next!! The "Tech Team" are they messing about under the bonnet again, do they know what they are doing!

I can open another tab and visit about 10 other pages on other sites, before "Excel Forum" page loads! So there is no internet connection issues.  :Mad:

----------


## NBVC

So nobody in your tech team has an answer to this?  I still am experiencing this only for this forum... even though I have multiple tabs open, this is the only one showing me a constant rotating refresh ring.....

----------


## arlu1201

Oops Sorry NBVC. I was out on vacation and was catching up on all the threads. 

I have raised this to the tech team.  Awaiting a response from them.

----------


## Kevin UK

Sunday 07:45 - 08:05 14 October 2012. Whilst looking through the threads, this happens "Again". See attached, this issue is applicable to IE & Chrome!

What's the problem with this site!!!

Attachment 186756Attachment 186757

----------


## Kevin UK

Hopefully someone might reply and advise on what the issue the site is experiencing!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## WasWodge

Yep, same problem and posts not registering...

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ell-value.html

Edit: including this one. Think I will look in on the Forum much later in the day (sigh)

----------


## WasWodge

> Yep, same problem and posts not registering...
> 
> http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ell-value.html
> 
> Edit: including this one. Think I will look in on the Forum much later in the day (sigh)



Just BUMPING to see what happens as Holger got a post to register

EDIT: Hooray, got a post to resister (now to BUMP the OP'S post in the link YET AGAIN..)

----------


## Kevin UK

Good to see the so called technical department/moderators keep every one informed about the Technical issues they currently have and cannot fix!!





> Oops Sorry NBVC. I was out on vacation and was catching up on all the threads. 
> 
> I have raised this to the tech team. Awaiting a response from them.



Was this by carrier pigeon!

----------


## arlu1201

Kevin & Holger,

I have raised this issue with the tech team.  This couldnt be happening during the backup process since that happens on Saturday nite.  Will get back with an update.

----------


## NBVC

...still waiting regarding the initial problem...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## arlu1201

The server was down on sunday, hence Kevin and Holger faced the issues. 

However, NBVC, i had raised the original issue to the tech team when it was reported by you.  Awaiting an update from them.

----------


## NBVC

Why is it taking so long?

----------


## arlu1201

Some server issues.  They are working on resolving it.

----------


## NBVC

Why is it taking so long?

----------


## Kevin UK

What happen yesterday! (17/10/2012). Someone pull the plug out by mistake!

Why don't the so called "Technical Department" put a notice at the top of the Home page that the site has experienced some technical issues (or something along those lines) and give there apologies!!

----------


## arlu1201

The entire forum was not accessible as the database tables crashed.  Hence, no one was able to access the forum.

A note was put on Facebook and Twitter regarding this.

----------


## NBVC

It was probably accidental on the part of our "tech team" (or else, I am sure I would have been told to test or something), but this seems to have resolved itself.  I now don't have the constant refreshing wheel turning.

----------


## NBVC

Well, here we go again....   what did you guys do to to start this problem again?

----------


## arlu1201

Nothing from the tech side, NBVC.  It could be the load on the server, since i am facing the same thing.

----------


## NBVC

Good to see that you guys are working hard to ensure satisfied users... NOT  (or rather hoping that those dissatisfied users go away)!!!  This is still going on!

Bye, Bye

----------


## JosephP

in the absence of any input-meaningful or otherwise-from the tech team perhaps we can try and narrow the symptoms down. does it just happen all the time or do you have to click specific links? are you still using ff10.0? (I am testing with ff15.0 and it seems fine) do you have any ff extensions installed? do you have another browser installed that you can test?

----------


## arlu1201

Actually this tends to happen when the load on the server is a lil too high.  The tech team was discussing this with the server guys to get some solution.  I wish i was techy enough to give you a direct answer  :Smilie:   I will ask them.

----------


## JosephP

perhaps you could get an update on the shortcut menu at the same time please?

----------


## arlu1201

Yeah sure.  The lead of the tech team has gone out on vacation but will try to get an update as soon as i can.

----------


## NBVC

Joseph, I do have an older version of IE, and it's the same issue.

Also, it happens everytime, so arlu's comment is not valid, unless the server load is "a lil too high" all the time!

It's very easy to get fed up of this place!

----------


## JosephP

I have tried ie8, chrome and ff15 today without having the issue but I did experience what you describe a few weeks ago-and for a few days continuously not isolated incidents-in every browser I tried. unfortunately I'm not sure what that reveals other than that it would appear not to be a server load issue unless as you say the servers have major problems! 
I wonder if it is perhaps a vB4 issue since the only other site I have had a somewhat similar issue with also happens to be a vB4 forum

----------


## Simon Lloyd

Maybe upgrading to the latest vb4.0.2 will sort the issue or at the very least installing the security patches and fixes for this version.

----------

